# Windows update



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

I am having problems with Win update on my HP laptop. 

Sys Specs HP Pavillion Laptop
OS Win 8.1 64bit
4 GB RAM 
AMD A4-5000 APU with Radeon(TM) Graphics


When trying to update, the update search is running continually when I search manually, and the Automatic update setting appears not to be working. When I run the update troubleshooter which I have done several times it always has to repair a corrupted file which is a different file every time. After the file has been repaired I then switch off the Win firewall and I am able to download the updates, the next time updates are available I have to go through the same routine again.

I have tried several solutions to repair this problem, run a sfc scan that come up clean, tried booting into safe mode, tried a system restore to an earlier date, run a couple of clean up and restore health scripts in the command prompt to no avail.

As the laptop came with the system installed I do not have an OS disc, however I notice windows has a Win 8.1 ISO for my particular system my thought was to download it and run a system repair from the disc is this possible? I have the Activation Number which I extracted from the BIOS.

If at all possible I want to try and avoid using the System refresh or the restore to factory default options. I would of course welcome any other advice from the forum on this problem.

Thanks.

shipboard.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The manual check can take up to 10 minutes on a busy day at MS.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Corday. I have had it running on occasions for over an hour.

shipboard.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What Firewall are you using?


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Corday sorry for the delay in replying. I am using Windows firewall as previously stayed I have tried with it off without success.

Thanks.

shipboard.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

Which Anti-Virus please

Additionally although it will most definitely be useful to have the Windows 8.1 download - create media, which is an ISO and can then be made to a DVD - there is nothing on the install media - in respect of this error - that cannot generally be done - when you can access the system.

If the system file check recommended on the post above returns that some errors could not be repaired, then REBOOT and run it again - twice more rebooting after each

That cmd must be run from a cmd prompt with admin rights
On Windows 8.1 right click the white microsoft symbol - icon lower left on taskbar and click Command Prompt admin

then run the sfc /scannow

If on the third run it still returns errors go back to the cmd and run this
It is best to copy and paste as spacing is critical

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

*See what that returns please*

HOWEVER as I said - which AV please

AND I notice that you have infact on your opening post already run a system file check



> run a sfc scan that come up clean,


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for your reply guys. As stated in my original post I have carried out a sfc scan which came up clean and I have run both the Dism script scan health, and restore health, in the command prompt. My AV is AVG Free edition, I might add I have tried to update with the AV off but still encounter the same problem.


shipboard.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Dec 17, 2014)

To completely eliminate the possible cause being AVG
I would recommend its uninstall using Control Panel Programs and Features and then reboot
Then run the AVG tool
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities

then reboot, ensure Windows Defender is running and updated
and try again, if necessary running the update troubleshooter

I would then for the purpose of testing stay with Windows defender and check again how things are on the next offered updates

The reason I suggest this action is that simply disabling the AVG in the GUI of the program does not stop aspects of it still running


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Macboatmaster, thanks for the reply I will most certainly try out your suggestion.

shipboard.


----------

